# whats the best hopping springs



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

for a lot of bounce what ton spring sould i go with?
and does anyone know werei can get them.

thanks!


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

what kind of car are you wantin em for?


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

a 78 cutty


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

well from what everyone else on this site has said, you should go with 3.5 ton coils for the best hop


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

but what is difference between 4ton and 3 1/2 ton springs souldn't the 4 ton be better


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

the 4 tons not better if your car isnt heavy enough to compress them. then you'll lose inches and ride quality. pro hopper has some 3 1/2's for 90. i have them on my caddy and they've worked out good so far.


----------



## OffThaHorseCEO (Nov 8, 2003)

yea plus i heard if you run springs that are too stiff, you could mess up your frame


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

how many turns do you have on your 3.5 springs


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

i cut 1.5 turns off the full stack


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

not sure if I would be building a hopper, if you don't even know where to get springs. I mean, not trying to be a jerk, as you have to learn some how....just saying hopping usually isn't cheap, blah, blah


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

What do you think about these coils. They are 4 tons full stacks and they are plumbed to a double gate system rated @ 72volts with #9's mazzochi. Also the car has a v-6 engine.


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

them yellow coils look like showtime 3.5 coils, but I could be mistaken


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

cce 4 tons are yellow (and junk...........)


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

YES THEY ARE CCE AND 4 TONS. BUT WHY ARE THEY JUNK.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

well i cant say junk, those springs might be perfect for that car. i had a 86 fleetwood with full stack 4 tons, and they only lasted about 4 diffeent hopes before i was sittin the front end on the ground!!!! waste of money, and never went back to them for springs


sorry for being missleading


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

i bought the 4ton showtime coils for my 96 fleetwood....i cut 1 turn of the full stack...it was sittin pretty high at first but know the spring have settled the car sits a few inches off the tire.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Oct 23 2004, 07:28 AM
> *i bought the 4ton showtime coils for my 96 fleetwood....i cut 1 turn of the full stack...it was sittin pretty high at first but know the spring have settled the car sits a few inches off the tire.
> [snapback]2321204[/snapback]​*


thats why i left a full stack on the prohopper 4-1/2's this time, i know when they do break in/collapse...........i would regret cutting anything off the turns


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

HAD PROHOPPER 4 1/2 TONS :biggrin: 

SWAP THEM FOR BRAND NEW SHOWTIME 5 TONS  

WOSRT MISTAKE I EVER DID AFTER FOUR HITS OF THE SWITCH @48inchs

THE SPRINGS WORE OUT AND NOW THE CAR BOTTOMS OUT EVERY TIME I TRY 

TO HOP

GOING BACK TO PROHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

WASSUP, JAMES FROM THE LOU. HAD A 78 CUTT!
IF YOU HAVE A V8 USE 3.5. CCE HAS NEW AND IMPROVED WHITE COILS. HIT'EM UP AND TELL THEM JAMES FROM PRO CUSTOMS SENT YOU! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

just hit nacho up for some coils, osc coils that is. he has alot of refrences on this site. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=137549


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS (Sep 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 23 2004, 10:24 AM
> *thats why i left a full stack on the prohopper 4-1/2's this time, i know when they do break in/collapse...........i would regret cutting anything off the turns
> [snapback]2321574[/snapback]​*


when i get a new set im definatly not gonna cut any turns now that i know they will fit without cutting them.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 22 2004, 09:57 PM
> *well i cant say junk, those springs might be perfect for that car. i had a 86 fleetwood with full stack 4 tons, and they only lasted about 4 diffeent hopes before i was sittin the front end on the ground!!!! waste of money, and never went back to them for springs
> sorry for being missleading
> [snapback]2320818[/snapback]​*




not that i am defending cce coils but your car caddy fleetwoods are known for eatting coils up . heavy car


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

10-uh-c :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2004, 11:44 AM
> *not that i am defending cce coils but your car  caddy fleetwoods are known for eatting coils up .  heavy car
> [snapback]2333695[/snapback]​*


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Oct 27 2004, 03:08 PM
> *10-uh-c :biggrin:
> [snapback]2333805[/snapback]​*


i almost didnt get that dirty :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

hahahaha



> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 27 2004, 01:13 PM
> *i almost didnt get that dirty  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2334061[/snapback]​*


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 27 2004, 04:51 PM
> *:uh: :dunno:
> [snapback]2334171[/snapback]​*




at black sunday nacho told me i have a tennesse accent hahhaha :biggrin: 



and every one in stl was sayin dirty


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ahhhh, threw me waaaaaay off.............


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

YAYUH DIRTY!!! hahaha :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 27 2004, 07:00 PM
> *ahhhh, threw me waaaaaay off.............
> [snapback]2335158[/snapback]​*


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

forget every thing else ... nachos springs are the best!!!!!! :thumbsup: nachos coils are puttin cars on bumper STEADY!!!!


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 25 2004, 07:07 PM
> *WASSUP,  JAMES FROM THE LOU. HAD A 78 CUTT!
> IF YOU HAVE A V8 USE 3.5. CCE HAS NEW AND IMPROVED WHITE COILS. HIT'EM UP AND TELL THEM JAMES FROM PRO CUSTOMS SENT YOU! GOOD LUCK!
> [snapback]2327793[/snapback]​*


yeah james and mat over at pro custums in st. louis those dudes are pretty close to being experts pro customs did some welding for me this is mr.a with the purple cutty man i got a set of 4 ton hopping springs i may not be using make me an offer or trade me for something and anybody can have them


----------

